# 1" Tool Holders Carbide insert Tooling



## ddickey (May 6, 2017)

Would there be any advantage to using 1" shank tooling in a BXA holder?
II would make my own holder so the dovetail would fit bxa post.
I also saw some pics of a guy who cut dovetils right into the tool holder. Not sure what that would do to the rigidity of the holder. You would go from a 1" shank to .59".


----------



## 4GSR (May 6, 2017)

I've shaved down a few from 1-1/4" to 5/8".  I don't recommend it.  It's hard on the mill cutting 45 RC hard material. I've done some that had 1" shanks, too.
As for cutting a dovetail into the tool shank, it works.  Go for it!  It's not like you have a 25 HP motor behind the cutting edge putting brute forces on both the cutting tool and work piece.  I see nothing what so ever wrong with it.  Ken


----------



## ddickey (May 6, 2017)

So what exactly is the material?


----------



## 4GSR (May 6, 2017)

ddickey said:


> So what exactly is the material?


If USA made, most are made of H-13 tool steel.  A few use 4140/45 steel.  Chinese, C40-C45, or 35Mn, they call it, which is equivalent to our 4130.
Ken


----------



## Scruffy (May 8, 2017)

I 'be shaved a few 1-1/4 down to 1.00 . With a carbide end I'll it didn't seem bad, but I have never had a training b, sides this site .
Thanks Ron. Scruffy


----------



## ddickey (May 15, 2017)

I got the holders. 2 Kennametal DCKNR-205D INS CN-54. They're heavy. I have a feeling this will not end well. LOL


----------



## bfd (May 15, 2017)

unless its a special carbide shape or holder I see no reason to ruin a good toolbit bill


----------



## woodchucker (May 16, 2017)

4gsr said:


> I've shaved down a few from 1-1/4" to 5/8".  I don't recommend it.  It's hard on the mill cutting 45 RC hard material. I've done some that had 1" shanks, too.
> As for cutting a dovetail into the tool shank, it works.  Go for it!  It's not like you have a 25 HP motor behind the cutting edge putting brute forces on both the cutting tool and work piece.  I see nothing what so ever wrong with it.  Ken


Wait a minute Ken, you say it's hard on the mill cutting hard metal, but it's ok to put a dovetail in the same metal?
A slight contradiction ???   Which is it..


----------



## 4GSR (May 16, 2017)

woochucker said:


> Wait a minute Ken, you say it's hard on the mill cutting hard metal, but it's ok to put a dovetail in the same metal?
> A slight contradiction ???   Which is it..


That crossed my mind after I posted it, too.  My apology. 
 Never tried to cut a dovetail in a holder.  I've seen it done.  It has to be hard on the tooling and mill.  I would suspect you would cut the slot with a endmill first unless you have a inserted tooth cutter.  Then come in with a dovetail cutter.  I do have inserted tooth dovetail cutters but I don't think I want to use them on something like this.


----------



## ddickey (May 17, 2017)

I have a bunch of inserts and if I ruin my cutter I'll make another. This time 1144 stressproof. I'll take it easy though.


----------



## rgray (May 17, 2017)

I grind them to 3/4" and grind the slot in a bxa holder to hold that. Surface grinder....saves mill tooling


----------



## ddickey (May 17, 2017)

Yeah that would work if I had a surface grinder.


----------



## rgray (May 17, 2017)

https://www.machinesused.com/

Check this out. Sure wish they were in my area.


----------



## ddickey (May 18, 2017)

Got it done. Dovetail came out very nice. I used an old carbide endmill I had and pretty much destroyed it I think. Then took a few light passes with a new carbide rougher then milled the dovetails with my home made cutter that uses a carbide insert. I was a little surprised at how well it cut. The insert loosened up once but no damage was done. I may have gone just a hair to deep in the depth but it fits really nice. Now if i could get the pin out of the other holder to try it out.


----------



## ddickey (May 19, 2017)

Boy that's depressing. This is a facing tool only.
I have another one if someone wants it check the for sale forum.


----------



## 4GSR (May 19, 2017)

ddickey said:


> Boy that's depressing. This is a facing tool only.
> I have another one if someone wants it check the for sale forum.


Yeah, That's kind of an obsolete holder now days.  
You have to be very careful what you buy out there.  Especially one's that have heavily damaged seats that don't support the shim or insert.  And also ones that used semi obsolete inserts.  Sometimes, you can get a lifetime supply of inserts for almost nothing, provided you find a holder, or make a holder for.


----------



## ddickey (May 19, 2017)

Lesson learned I guess. I do have a sweet facing tool now. Lol


----------

